# power supply



## jmpowie (Dec 4, 2010)

I posted in the beginner forum and got nothing. I have a tech ll 3000gs controller it does not have a built in transformer so I need to supply power to it. I am running power from a small train set kit power supply. The small power supply does not have the power to run a train and blow the whistle. What would work for a power supply for the 3000gs? Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A "Google" read 14 to 19 volts AC for power supply. Check the output to make sure it's DC.
Radio Shack may have one.

Welcome fellow Seacoaster!!!

The guy in Arundel should have used transformers. He's HO.Forgot the name. There's a free layout in Chester 4 by ten, too!! on craigslists.


----------

